# Seite automatisch aktualisieren aber nur 1 mal



## xtraMen (24. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich mit dem befehl:

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5"> -->

die Seite auch nur einmal aktualisieren zu lassen ?.

Gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2005)

Nein...das geht nur mit einer Skriptsprache... mit HTML-Mitteln kann man nicht in Erfahrung bringen, ob  die Seite schon aktualisiert wurde.


----------



## cromox (25. April 2005)

if($update<1){
echo "<meta blabla url:index.php?update=1>";
}

wenn man die Seite index.php aufruft.

Das bedeutet, du öffnest die gleiche zeite nochmal und übergibt einen parameter, der anzeigt, dass sich die seite verändert hat, wenn du z.B. 10 mal aktualiseiren willst dann mach 

$update++; und änder oben die abfrage auf den Wert den du haben willst-


----------

